# Robber fly with mite!



## orionmystery

Golden robber fly (_Laphria sobria_?) with a mite on it.

Check out my Asilidae collection here: My robber flies collection | Up Close with Nature


----------



## TheFantasticG

Very very nice captures. Lighting is fantastic.


----------



## JustinZ850

I don't even have to open the thread to know I'm going to like your shots.  Good stuff as usual


----------



## orionmystery

JustinZ850 said:


> I don't even have to open the thread to know I'm going to like your shots.  Good stuff as usual


 


TheFantasticG said:


> Very very nice captures. Lighting is fantastic.



Thank you, JustinZ850, TheFantasticG.


----------



## NateS

Wow...love them all but I'm a sucker for tack sharp head on shots like #4.


----------



## Derrel

Check out his high-tech lighting system!!!

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Leilameat

Wow. That is amazing. I love the eyes in the head-on shot. The mite is pretty repulsive though. Aren't you glad humans don't get parasites that huge?


----------



## Omofo

Makes me want to get rid of my sony A55...


----------



## orionmystery

Omofo said:


> Makes me want to get rid of my sony A55...


 


Leilameat said:


> Wow. That is amazing. I love the eyes in the head-on shot. The mite is pretty repulsive though. Aren't you glad humans don't get parasites that huge?


 


Derrel said:


> Check out his high-tech lighting system!!!
> 
> MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


 


NateS said:


> Wow...love them all but I'm a sucker for tack sharp head on shots like #4.



Thank you, Omofo, Derrel, Nate, Leilameat.

Omofo, i think the A55 is good. Mine is an old Canon 40D.


----------

